# film positives? paper - transparencies? whats the difference



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

what difference does it make? most guys on youtube use paper printouts i was at a local supplier and their material which looked like overhead transparencies was super expensive, i figured ill just run down to office depot and get a transparency printed or use paper like in the videos, iis this plain transparency paper or does it have something special about it? also... what if i used paper what difference does it make.. if any?? do the UV rays shine through well?? ill be doing positives with a laser printer


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

I am going to assume the "paper" you are speaking of is a "frosty" appearing medium called VELLUM. It is less expensive than film (clear transparency). It is less desirable for high detail/multiple color prints because the contrast between the black ink (toner) of the print and the paper is not as great as it is with film. 

If you can get a clear film (transparency) at your local office supply that is specifically for use in laser printers, you'll probably do ok for single-color prints. Many times the clear transparencies that are sold in such stores are for use with overhead projectors. Those films are not designed or capable of holding onto the ink (toner) properly. With most laser printers you will find it necessary to get a high-quality industry specific film of vellum that won't shrink as it goes through the printer. Laser printers affix the toner to the printed medium by means of heat, and this heat often causes the vellum or film to shrink which makes proper registration of multiple color prints difficult or even impossible. 

Also, you'll probably need to get something to spray onto your printed vellum or film to darken the toner so you can get a nice dark, high contrast positive for use in exposing your screen.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

ftembroidery said:


> Also, you'll probably need to get something to spray onto your printed vellum or film to darken the toner so you can get a nice dark, high contrast positive for use in exposing your screen.


One of the spray products that *FTE* mentioned is called "*Casey's Ultra Black*," I just picked up a can from a local distributor. I paid 10.00 for one can. I also use laser transpariencies purchased from a local printer. 

All the Best,
Jim


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi What I use is onion skin (tracing paper).If I do highly detailed prints i copy it twice on my inkjet,put them both on a light table to line them up,Ive made some highly detailed prints this way.I will also email them down to my printer to print on clear tranparencies for super cheap.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

swissarmour said:


> what difference does it make?
> 
> most guys on youtube use paper printouts
> 
> ...


If you use a laser printer you should use textured polyester laser film or transparent paper with a vellum finish.

You won't be happy with transparency film designed for overhead projectors. Overhead projectors use a Fresnel lens to direct the light and the images you print or draw on their film does not have to be opaque. The smooth finish of transparency film doesn't allow toner to stick to it. 

That is why you should use textured polyester film or vellum (rough) finish transparent paper.

You will also find that nearly all laser printers will not deposit enough toner or have enough fuser temperature to melt the heavy deposit needed. This is why the Xante ScreenWriter4 is the only laser printer that will give you guaranteed results for screen making.

*"super expensive"*
I suggest you purchase that super expensive vellum finish paper or laser film from a screen printing supplier and concentrate making money printing shirts, rather than trying to re-invent the process and discover an unknown material to make positives. 

Film costs about $1.05 per 13x18 sheet and vellum finish paper costs $0.25. How much do yo think you can save?


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t5791.html#post93422


----------

